# Radioamatierisms >  Apraides raidstaciju radars

## cobalt

Vai ir iespējams izmantot apraides raidstaciju raidītāja spēcīgā signāla atstarojumus, radiolokācijas nolūkiem?

Piem zinot kur ir apraaides raidītājs, ar kādu speciāli konsturētu antennu/sistēmu iegūt apkārtnes bildi attiecīgajā frekvencē.

Vai internetā ir atrodami tamlīdzīgi projekti?
Kā kautkas tāds sauktos?

----------


## zzz

passive radar + googles tante

----------


## cobalt

paldies!  ::

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Vai ir iespējams izmantot apraides raidstaciju raidītāja spēcīgā signāla atstarojumus, radiolokācijas nolūkiem?
> 
> Piem zinot kur ir apraaides raidītājs, ar kādu speciāli konsturētu antennu/sistēmu iegūt apkārtnes bildi attiecīgajā frekvencē.
> 
> Vai internetā ir atrodami tamlīdzīgi projekti?
> Kā kautkas tāds sauktos?


 Drīzāk varētu sameistarot pasīvo radaru jeb peilēšanas ierīci, kas nosaka tavu atrašanos... te der izmantot parastās FM stacijas, zinot staciju frekvences dažādās lielajās pilsētās un to atrašanās vietu, ar peilēšanas antenu var noteikt savu atrašanās vietu... agrāk pat tā darīja ar parastajām AM stacijām...
Ierīce mēra leņķi starp dažādu staciju atrašanās virzieniem un leņķu datus pārnesot uz karti, dabū savu atrašanās vietu...

----------

